# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Kansala [Σοφία Π.]

## ελμεψη

Η Σοφια Π. διασχιζοντας το στενο  Ριου Αντιρριου κατω απο εντονο κυματισμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σοφία Π σήμερα σε δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή Φανερωμένη - Πέραμο

----------


## panagiotis78

Επίσης όπως περνάγαμε τη γέφυρα, το ΣΟΦΙΑ Π. ξεφόρτωνε.







¶ραγε η κοινοπραξία δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει καμιά συμφωνία με τα ΚΤΕΛ, ώστε αντί αυτά να σταματάνε στα καφέ μετά το λιμάνι, να τα μεταφέρουν τα ferry ; 

Ο χρόνος θα είναι ο ίδιος (με το να σταματήσουν στα καφε) και οι επιβάτες μπορούν να πάρουν τον καφέ τους με θέα τη θάλασσα :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΣΟΦΙΑ Π_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1985_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοι Φιλίππου_ στο Πέραμα με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 8780_ και _IMO 8421248_.

Δούλεψε κυρίως στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου, αλλά και με κάποια μικρά περάσματα από τις γραμμές Κόστα - Σπέτσες και Φανερωμένης Σαλαμίνας.

47.jpg
_Αντίρριο, Ιανουάριος 2011._

Την άνοιξη του _2011_ πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία (κρατική) από την Γκάμπια της Δυτικής Αφρικής (Gambia Ferries) και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΚANSALA_, υπό άγνωστη νέα σημαία. Ήρθε από το Ρίο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της  Σαλαμίνας στα τέλη Μαίου 2011, για δεξαμενισμό, αλλαγή στα χρώματα  του και τις υπόλοιπες απαραίτητες εργασίες πριν το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.

48.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου - Σαλαμίνα, Ιούνιος 2011._

Αναχώρησε από την Σαλαμίνα για την Γκάμπια μερικές ημέρες αργότερα, στις 14 Ιουνίου, ρυμουλκούμενο μαζί με το _ALJAMDU_ (πρώην _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ 4_ της Θάσου), που επίσης αγοράστηκε από την ίδια εταιρεία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σοφία Π στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή (άγνωστο πότε) αλλάζοντας καταπέλτη. Ποιό είναι αυτό μπροστά του ......άραγε;;;;;;

ΣΟΦΙΑ Π 34 (ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ).jpg

----------


## meganisi

Μπορεί κ να είναι το Καπταιν Αριστείδης πριν τη μετασκευή...Έτσι μου μοιάζει  :Cocksure:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ομορφη φωτογραφια του *Σοφια Π* που την βρηκα σε ενα ξενο τουριστικο οδηγο.

photo.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΣΟΦΙΑ Π_ στη Γκάμπια, σε φωτό από τον Μάρτιο 2012.

Mark Matthews_flickr.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Mark Matthews_

Με την ευκαιρία, να βάλουμε μία παραπομπή και στη φωτό όπου είχαμε πριν λίγο καιρό δει _το ΣΟΦΙΑ Π μαζί με το ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ 4_, και πάλι από την Γκάμπια.

----------


## giorgos....

Θησαυρός κύριοι.... Μετά από επισταμένη έρευνα στην βιντεοδεξαμενή του youtube ανακάλυψα το Σοφάκι στην Gambia. Στο δρομολόγιο
Bamba Tenda-Yelli Tenda. Δεκέμβριος του 2013.

part 1

----------


## giorgos....

ΣΟΦΙΑ Π/ νυν Kansala

part 2

----------


## giorgos....

ΣΟΦΙΑ Π νυν Kansala

part 3

----------


## SteliosK

Ωραίος Γιώργο ας το δούμε εδω μαζί με το Παπαγεωργίου 4 νυν Aljamdu

Kansala.jpg 
sidisanneh.blogspot.com
Kansala (2).jpg
sidisanneh.blogspot.com

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν Σοφία Π στο ναυπηγείο του φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή (άγνωστο πότε), με τον ίδιο να βρίσκετε πάνω στον νέο καταπέλτη.
Για όλους τους φίλους της αθάνατης Ελληνικής παντόφλας.

ΣΟΦΙΑ Π 37.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα ........αν ήταν στην Ελλάδα, θα γιόρταζε. Εμείς του ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια και εκεί που είναι.
 ΣΟΦΙΑ Π.....14-06-2011 στις 20.45 μ.μ την ώρα που το P/K του Σπανόπουλου (δεν ξέρω πιο είναι), έχει αρχίσει τη ρυμούλκηση για να φύγει για πάντα από Ελλάδα.

ΣΟΦΙΑ Π 28 14-06-2011.jpg

----------

